# 07 TPS show



## lienluu (Apr 12, 2007)

I found this thread on the Taiwanese forum with tons of great photos of Paphs at a TPS show. It takes a while to load but pictures are well worth the wait!

http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=62&topic=2598&show=0


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanx!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks! beautiful paphs
That Paph. hangianum is great. the sepals are so tall


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link! There are so many pages of interesting flowers, many of which we never see such as the hangianum and vietnamense hybrids. If only I could read Chinese!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2007)

Awfully nice Paphs there. Thanks!


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2007)

The hangianum/emersonii hybrids are so wonderful! Someday...


----------

